

Python is 60 times slower than Java - rsiqueira
http://benchmarksgame.alioth.debian.org/u32/performance.php?test=mandelbrot

======
leephillips
The table is more interesting than the graph. Note that fortran takes only 0.6
times as long as the fastest C time.

~~~
igouy
Yes,

\- and the source code for each of those programs is more interesting than
just the measurements

\- and understanding that some of those programs are written for multi-core
and some are not is more interesting...

[http://benchmarksgame.alioth.debian.org/u64q/performance.php...](http://benchmarksgame.alioth.debian.org/u64q/performance.php?test=mandelbrot)

------
rsiqueira
This bechmark uses the Mandelbrot calculation, that is finished in 30 seconds
(Java) and about 30 minutes (Python version).

